# Which chinese tourbillon is the best



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

There are a number of chinese made tourbillons eg Seagull, Shanghai, Beijing watch factory, PTS etc. But which tourbillon is the best ? I can only afford one chinese made tourbillon and I would llike to get the right one.


----------



## sphinx88 (Jul 31, 2007)

I would like suggest you go for Sea-gull. $3000US.

But last time I visited website of Beijing Watch, they have very accurate Tourbillon watch (+/-7 seconds per 24h) and that was the first time that I knew the first mainland Tourbillon was made by Beijing Watch Co., Ltd.

But still, I suggest you go for Sea-gull.

You are rich guy, I can only afford M163-S21, but in future I may consider get a Tourbillon. It is so expensive, at least more expensive than a notebook computer.

Another problem is, my waist is not thick, very thin. So a dial of over 40MM does not look great. :think:


----------



## flstu52 (Aug 4, 2007)

I Bought A Stauer Automatic Tourbillon. It Is Beautifully Made, Keeps Time Within 5-7 Sec A Day. And I Could Not Be Happier With It. Price $2000 And Worth Every Penny.


----------



## Megalos (Feb 17, 2006)

any picture of it dear flstu52 ? 
I realy don't know the Stauer company.. web site ?


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

I have had this one for over a year:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=40799&highlight=tourbillon

Minorva has several Tourbillons by different manufacturers starting at $600.
Unlike the Staur Tourbillon the PTS Tourbillons that Minorva sells are hand wind versions.

http://www.minorva.net/

I would go with Minorva's eBay store. I have seen several go at auction for under $500 & I believe they have a warranty & would honor it, but I could be wrong.

Chascomm pointed out advantages to this Tourbillon:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=78546

If I had the scratch I would buy:
http://www.bjwaf.com/newEbiz1/EbizP...ntShow_DocID=c373e90c3cab90928f6f41fdc35ce1ee

HTH Chris


----------



## tourbillon (Aug 3, 2006)

I've got one of these beauties since almost a year and am very happy with it: http://kultuhr.net/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_2_3&products_id=67

It's the only Chinese Tourb out there that also actually looks Chinese (not one of the wanna-be Breguet's and Patek's). Also the watch has been tested in Switzerland with Swiss Quality Standards, keeps time within 7-8s a day, comes with 2 year International warranty and they actually promise to perform any repair within 15 days, if ever something should go wrong!

C


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

tourbillon said:


> I've got one of these beauties since almost a year and am very happy with it: http://kultuhr.net/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_2_3&products_id=67
> 
> It's the only Chinese Tourb out there that also actually looks Chinese (not one of the wanna-be Breguet's and Patek's). Also the watch has been tested in Switzerland with Swiss Quality Standards, keeps time within 7-8s a day, comes with 2 year International warranty and they actually promise to perform any repair within 15 days, if ever something should go wrong!
> 
> C


Cool! how much are those?
This one also looks Chinese
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=30953&highlight=tourbillon

I think this one is awesome for $1,800 https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=56101&highlight=tourbillon
But I don't know were to buy it:-s


----------



## tourbillon (Aug 3, 2006)

particleman said:


> Cool! how much are those?
> This one also looks Chinese
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=30953&highlight=tourbillon
> 
> ...


I think they start at $2250.-
Mine was $2600.- almost a year ago. The prices are a but higher, but I think the better quality makes it well worth.


----------



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

sphinx88 said:


> I would like suggest you go for Sea-gull. $3000US.
> 
> But last time I visited website of Beijing Watch, they have very accurate Tourbillon watch (+/-7 seconds per 24h) and that was the first time that I knew the first mainland Tourbillon was made by Beijing Watch Co., Ltd.
> 
> ...


I dont consider myself rich, if I am rich, I will buy first and think later. I am 45 this year hence I have worked 7 years more (my guess) than you. I will save up for the watch. The +/-7 seconds is actually much worst than Seiko spring drive +/- 1 second a day. I remember that a Seagull tourbillon stainless steel model can be obtained for around 2000 USD b-)


----------



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

flstu52 said:


> I Bought A Stauer Automatic Tourbillon. It Is Beautifully Made, Keeps Time Within 5-7 Sec A Day. And I Could Not Be Happier With It. Price $2000 And Worth Every Penny.


I seen the website, but it says limited to 100 pieces but I am not sure if they have sold all their 100 pieces :-s


----------



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

particleman said:


> I have had this one for over a year:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=40799&highlight=tourbillon
> 
> Minorva has several Tourbillons by different manufacturers starting at $600.
> ...


Nice watch that you have, but I find skeleton watches hard to read.

The bjwaf one is sold out. They only made one

The shanghai watches are supposed to be limited editions and also sold out.

The only choice left is minorva or Sea-gull


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I own the same watch as you do but need to get a different band anyway I have to agree with you if had the money I would get that amazing gold tourb that your displaying.|>



particleman said:


> I have had this one for over a year:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=40799&highlight=tourbillon
> 
> Minorva has several Tourbillons by different manufacturers starting at $600.
> ...


----------



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone knows about this website. Prices of tourbillons as low as 1000 USD. I suspect the movements are chinese made but not sure who is the manufacturer
http://www.tourbillonwatches.com/tourous-tourbillon-watches.html


----------



## flstu52 (Aug 4, 2007)

WWW.STAUER.COM, I BELIEVE THE MOVEMENT IS WWW.PTSRESOURCES.COM

THE ROTOR SPINS AS IF ON AIR, THE ACCURACY IS GREAT, THE FINISH IS EXECELLENT. THE ONLY PROBLEM WAS IT WAS SENT WITH A BROWN "LONG" BAND, AND I NEEDED A REG LENGTH SO I BOUGHT A CROCK BAND IN MATT BLACK W/A DEPLOYMENT BUCKLE AND I WEAR IT EVERY DAY.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

siyexcalibur said:


> The only choice left is minorva or Sea-gull


Minorva sells Sea-gull tourbillon movements too.
Just rebadged as Minorva


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

siyexcalibur said:


> Anyone knows about this website. Prices of tourbillons as low as 1000 USD. I suspect the movements are chinese made but not sure who is the manufacturer
> http://www.tourbillonwatches.com/tourous-tourbillon-watches.html


The T2705 says 'Swiss' and I'd believe it, as I am unaware of a Chinese manufacturer making a calibre of this specification. The finish of the back of the movement is more Swiss style than Chinese style; the Chinese seem to prefer at least some cut-away to the plates. I think it is very interesting to see that a Swiss manufacturer is providing movements for a company that also uses Chinese movements. Could this be the start of some serious Swiss competition to the affordable Chinese tourbillon?

The T1104 is a calibre that has been previously identified on this and another forum as originating in Liaoning. Their most common product for many years has been the ordinary-grade ZLN Standard hand-wind, however they made their reputation decades ago with a railway-grade 33 jewel automatic. Thier tourbillon is the one favoured by Million Smart.

The T1205 is the Sea-Gull ST80.


----------



## flstu52 (Aug 4, 2007)

The Stauer Is A 28 Jewel Automatic Movement, W A 402hr Power Reserve


----------



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

flstu52 said:


> The Stauer Is A 28 Jewel Automatic Movement, W A 402hr Power Reserve


I thought the longest Power reserve is about a week. 
Is it 40 hour reserve or 402 hr reserve:-s


----------



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

The swiss made tourbillon has no prices yet. The good thing about this website is that it offer LIFETIME warranty, free repairs for everything. However what is not so clear is whose lifetime it is talking about, the watch's lifetime, my lifetime or the company's lifetime. Also I wonder whether anyone actually try the warranty claim procedure


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Im sure you meant to say 8days instead of a week. Eberhard 8 Jours comes to mine as I have one in my collection.|>


----------



## flstu52 (Aug 4, 2007)

Typo 40 Hr, Sorry


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

flstu52 said:


> WWW.STAUER.COM, I BELIEVE THE MOVEMENT IS WWW.PTSRESOURCES.COM
> 
> THE ROTOR SPINS AS IF ON AIR, THE ACCURACY IS GREAT, THE FINISH IS EXECELLENT. THE ONLY PROBLEM WAS IT WAS SENT WITH A BROWN "LONG" BAND, AND I NEEDED A REG LENGTH SO I BOUGHT A CROCK BAND IN MATT BLACK W/A DEPLOYMENT BUCKLE AND I WEAR IT EVERY DAY.


I took a closer look at the Stauer site and their tourbillon is actually unlike any that I have seen before. So I checked the PTS Resources link and sure enough their DG-8000 models match.

What is interesting to me is that the position of the screws and jewels within the tourbillon match the Sea-Gull ST80; however I'm not aware of a Sea-Gull auto tourbillon, and the centred main axis of the DG-8000 is different to the off-cenre main axis of the ST80.

So now I'm wondering whether they are now upgrading other manufacturers' tourbillons (DG-8101 resembles the Shanghai tourbillon) in addition to making their own handwind FD-3000 series. Or possibly they are buying higher grade escapements to incorporate into their in-house movements?

This is not so far-fetched when you consider that they are finishing 'pseudo-Seiko' automatics from Hangzhou and Standard movements from Shandong, and probably using parts from Shandong in their FD-3000. As their corporate profile says:


> ...We have long-term partnership with 2 mechanical watch movement factories in mainland China in Hangzhou (杭州手表有限公司) and Shandong (山東聊城中泰表業有限公司)... ...We are distributor of high-quality mechanical watch movement from Guangzhou Watch Factory (廣州手錶廠). We also handle other mechanical watch movement from China, including Shanghai Watch Industry Co., Ltd. (上海錶業有限公司), Shanghai Gold Arch Precision Instrument Co., Ltd. (上海金時精密機械有限公司), Nanning Watch Factory (南寧手錶廠), and Tsinlien Horologia Co., Ltd. (津聯中鷗有限公司).


IIRC, Tsinlien are the Hong Kong distributors for Sea-Gull.

The more I think about it, it seems less likely that PTS actually make or finish movements at their HK address. More likely Shandong and Hangzhou make certain calibres exclusively to PTS specification; similar to the arrangement between Vostok-Europe and Vostok (Chistopol) Watch Factory.


----------



## sphinx88 (Jul 31, 2007)

siyexcalibur said:


> I dont consider myself rich, if I am rich, I will buy first and think later. I am 45 this year hence I have worked 7 years more (my guess) than you. I will save up for the watch. The +/-7 seconds is actually much worst than Seiko spring drive +/- 1 second a day. I remember that a Seagull tourbillon stainless steel model can be obtained for around 2000 USD b-)


Your guess is not right, if I need to wait my 38th birthday to wear my M163S, I need to wait 3 years from now. :-d

Maybe you don't need a Tourbillon since my Flying wheel is only 1 second per 48 hours. I emailed and asked the seller why my watch is so accurate, he/she told me the M163S is considered an expensive mechanical watch so Sea-gull may have their very experienced craftmen assemble and adjust the watch.


----------



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, your watch is a lot more accurate than a lot of tourbillons out there. However accuracy is not my main concern, I have quartz watches to depend on. I not only do not own a tourbillon, I have also never seen a tourbillon in action before. It is more curosity than functional need. I currently have 5 watches which is more than I can wear. One for swimming/snorkelling, one for dress/formal occasion, one for daily wear, one for rough work, and one for ??? See I cant even think of an excuse to have 5 watches.


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

I have watched this site for months and decided to go for it and won my mechanical chrono with Seagull ST19 movement from there. This is in no way an endorsement or voucher for this site. My past experience is no guarantee for a future transaction. As they say around here and in other forums: Bidder Beware.

I just wanted to know what you guys thought of these Tourbillons and the winning bids.

http://wideworldofauctions.com/detail.asp?id=43
http://wideworldofauctions.com/detail.asp?id=337
http://wideworldofauctions.com/detail.asp?id=408
http://wideworldofauctions.com/detail.asp?id=455
http://wideworldofauctions.com/detail.asp?id=593

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## siyexcalibur (Aug 2, 2007)

gigfy said:


> I have watched this site for months and decided to go for it and won my mechanical chrono with Seagull ST19 movement from there. This is in no way an endorsement or voucher for this site. My past experience is no guarantee for a future transaction. As they say around here and in other forums: Bidder Beware.
> 
> I just wanted to know what you guys thought of these Tourbillons and the winning bids.
> 
> ...


Prices are the lowest so far, seagull movement used. However currently the seller is not selling anything :-(


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like you got a serious bargain!


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

I did get a good deal on my Auguste Galan chrono. I paid $90 which is about the same price that CousinsUK gets for just the ST1901 movement. And if you look through the closed auctions, the price I paid is at the very high end of the winning bids for that watch. I don't have a tourbillon though. I just thought one of the guys posting in this thread might get one for a song.

I studied the website a lot before I rolled the dice and decided to bid. And I still had reservations. When I first found the site, their brands couldn't be found on a google search or eBay. After a few months, their watches started showing up on retail websites for 5 to 10 times more than the winning bids. A few months back, they redesigned their auction site and when they did, they decided to allow re-sellers to bid. This practice was not allowed previously. So if you do decide to bid, know that the Pros are also bidding. A quick google search shows that my chrono is being sold for $200+ and the tourbillon for over $2,000. :rodekaart


gigfy


----------



## sphinx88 (Jul 31, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> however I'm not aware of a Sea-Gull auto tourbillon, and the centred main axis of the DG-8000 is different to the off-cenre main axis of the ST80.


ST8002ZG is an automatic Tourbillon by Sea-gull.


























27 Jews, 59,800RMB.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

So what does that amount to in US dollars:-s Im sure to much..........but I do like it.


----------



## sphinx88 (Jul 31, 2007)

jakisbck said:


> So what does that amount to in US dollars:-s Im sure to much..........but I do like it.


It 3800US, but if you buy from Hongkong, it is much cheaper. I don't understand but Sea-gull sell their products in CHina more expenesive than aborad.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanx for the rmb to us breakdown:thanks
Hmmmmmmmmmm $3800 huh dont think im spending that much on a tourbillion I'll stick to the cheap versions for now. I would be highly upset if I couldnt get it fixed if it ever broke. thanx again it is a really nice looking time piece.



sphinx88 said:


> It 3800US, but if you buy from Hongkong, it is much cheaper. I don't understand but Sea-gull sell their products in CHina more expenesive than aborad.


----------



## sphinx88 (Jul 31, 2007)

jakisbck said:


> Thanx for the rmb to us breakdown:thanks
> Hmmmmmmmmmm $3800 huh dont think im spending that much on a tourbillion I'll stick to the cheap versions for now. I would be highly upset if I couldnt get it fixed if it ever broke. thanx again it is a really nice looking time piece.


Sea-gull watches last very long. 
I will plan to buy this one in future, it is 37mm dial. THe problem is the service is not available in Canada.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow I like that one but im wondering what is the difference between the one Sea-gull sales vs the other ones that are on the net except for the complications? At least in your thought.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Imo these just look like others less the logo (name) in which the company can add any name on there dials if you buy enough of them.


----------



## gtizzle101 (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.seagullwatch.com/cn/product_picture.asp?<=&picturename=Mpic_2007725162937692.jpg

Does anyone know how much this Sea-Gull fetches for?


----------



## allaboutmusic (Oct 25, 2007)

gtizzle101 said:


> Does anyone know how much this Sea-Gull fetches for?


Whoa!


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

What is the exchange rate on 26000RMB?
Platinum watch with 63 hour power reserve.

Bulldawg


----------



## allaboutmusic (Oct 25, 2007)

BullDawg said:


> What is the exchange rate on 26000RMB?
> Platinum watch with 63 hour power reserve.
> 
> Bulldawg


http://www.google.com/search?q=26000RMB


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

allaboutmusic said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=26000RMB


$4000 USD for a Platinum Tourbillon. It looks like they are sold out and only make 30 units at a time. I wonder if the next 30 units they could just leave off the Chinese writing? It is hard to find a new gold watch that looks good for $4000. They can be found but out of style.

Cheers,

Bulldawg


----------



## ieweey (Jul 12, 2008)

I've bought a rosegold tourbillon off eBay for US$624 inc shipping 6 months ago. From what I read in these threads, it's a Liaoning movement with power reserve indicator. Don't know about accuracy (too many watches) but acceptable. Only 2 complaints after these few months of ownership:

1. Back crystal not installed properly; this is probably the cause of water vapour under the front crystal when I wet it washing my hands. This will disappear after a while though.
2. The rose gold plating has tarnished badly in 3 different spots all of a sudden. I believe it must have come into contact with some substance when I wore it last week- I have no idea what. However, it is a big disappointment regardless. I have a desk job & it isn't possible for the watch to come into contact with anything out of the ordinary...


----------



## peterkost (Jul 11, 2008)

*SG3813-1-HS2060-1
2 hands with centre classic tourbillon
(Centre the real 1 min.360 degree classic tourbillon)
**Accuracy : -10/+20 , -15/+25
Running Time : 65 hrs After full winding
Beats per hour : 21,600 per hr
Jewels : 19 jewels

Case*: stainless steel IPG coating , 43mm 
*Glass* : sapphire crystale.
*Back*:stainless steel with sapphire crystal
*Crown* : stainless steel IPG coating
Strap: Genuine crocodial leather strap, 22mm
*Water Resistant*:3ATM

This is the one I bought from longiowatch website,the price is reasonable too. Looking forward to comment.


----------



## peterkost (Jul 11, 2008)

*SG3813-1-HS2060-1*
*2 hands with centre classic tourbillon*
*(Centre the real 1 min.360 degree classic tourbillon)*
*Accuracy : -10/+20 , -15/+25*
*Running Time : 65 hrs After full winding*
*Beats per hour : 21,600 per hr*



*Jewels : 19 jewels*

*Case*: stainless steel IPG coating , 43mm
*Glass* : sapphire crystale.
*Back*:stainless steel with sapphire crystal
*Crown* : stainless steel IPG coating
Strap: Genuine crocodial leather strap, 22mm
*Water Resistant*:3ATM
*Thia is my newly bought centre tourbillon watch made by longiowatch, I like it very much, and the price is reasonable too, Welcome any comment from you guys,*:thanks


----------



## bestak (Feb 11, 2006)

Here in a french watch forum someone (not me) has post
an add to sell a chinese tourbillon movement a PTS
Here: http://cda.chronomania.net/forum_entry.php?id=10425

I don't discuss the price, but the close up photo is very interesting

See here: http://www.izipik.com/images/20080719/kcija8gz25usjgwuzg-236.jpg


----------



## peterkost (Jul 11, 2008)

*SG3820-1-HS2060-1
2 hands with centre classic tourbillon
(Centre the real 1 min.360 degree classic tourbillon)
Accuracy : -10/+20 , -15/+25
Running Time : 65 hrs After full winding
Beats per hour : 21,600 per hr
Jewels : 19 jewels

Case: stainless steel, 42mm 
Glass : sapphire crystale.
Back:stainless steel with sapphire crystal
Crown : stainless steel 
Strap: Genuine crocodial leather strap, 22mm
Water Resistant:3ATM
SG3820-1-HS2060*


----------



## pmsbm (Jun 16, 2008)

Please post a review when you receive them... BTW, by how much do they sell?


----------



## peterkost (Jul 11, 2008)

New tourbillon models come out.

There are many new tourbillon models come out. I was quite impresed by their design when I came to see it at Hongkong watch fair this year. And I get photos of their latest models. Please fell free to make comment on it.


----------



## peterkost (Jul 11, 2008)

For more picture!!:-!
For more information,please visit www.longiowatch.com


----------



## linsook (Aug 2, 2008)

peterkost said:


> For more picture!!:-!
> For more information,please visit www.longiowatch.com


just went to their site and did a live chat with the rep, 'ms meng', very friendly however prices are on the expensive side. 2200 USD for http://www.longiowatch.com/xmb/product/AGP_203_href.html. im assuming all their tourbillons are aroudn 2k.


----------



## InManhattanBeach (Apr 25, 2008)

linsook said:


> just went to their site and did a live chat with the rep, 'ms meng', very friendly however prices are on the expensive side. 2200 USD for http://www.longiowatch.com/xmb/product/AGP_203_href.html. im assuming all their tourbillons are aroudn 2k.


Thanks for the post. I dug around their site since I was intersted in the B&R homage style (SG3761ABB) and was wondering what the price is. Did Ms. Meng inform you if there was any way to purchase online and what shipping was like?


----------



## linsook (Aug 2, 2008)

i didnt ask. she ignored me after i said it was expensive haha. but with prices like that i'd hope the shipping is included. you can purchase directly through her.


----------



## Jeff_J (Mar 4, 2008)

allaboutmusic said:


> Whoa!


Wow is right! Dayyuummnn!!


----------



## jesuslovesu (Dec 15, 2009)

SIYEXCALIBER, there is a watch company called " LONGIO" they are known to make reliable watches they have tourbilions also for 3500$.
there is even article about their company on " a blog to read.com""
check it out.good luck.


----------



## SND195 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think CP has some of the best, but not the least expensive.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

SND195 said:


> I think CP has some of the best, but not the least expensive.


Wow, this watch is impressive, I like the design of day/date sub dial


----------



## SND195 (Jun 12, 2009)

I found a similar CP on eBay, but I prefer the one in the picture I linked: (I said they weren't cheap)








http://search.ebay.com/390128704690


----------



## nderwater (Jun 20, 2007)

SND195 said:


> I found a similar CP on eBay...


That one better come with a complimentary BMW!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

SND195 said:


> I think CP has some of the best, but not the least expensive.


Cheeky! ;-)

re the $53,000 CP on ebay..

"Caliber 2771 Swiss made 1 Minute Flying Tourbillion/weighted balance with eccentrics"

:think: I can't help wondering if the company is also weighted with eccentrics.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> :think: I can't help wondering if the company is also weighted with eccentrics.


LOL :-d


----------

